# Front Sight Lifetime Memberships



## Moostickles (Mar 11, 2010)

Hey fellas, I bought several Front Sight lifetime Diamond memberships as a group and then, of course, a few buddies backed out. So I thought I would offer them to my UWN buddies for just the price of the transfer fee of $100.

These memberships are good for any training courses Front Sight offers (and there's a lot...) as often as you want for the rest of your life. Here's their list of courses: 
https://www.frontsight.com/Courses.asp

The only extra cost/fee is the $50 annual background check, which you only pay them once regardless of how many times you attend that year. And you only pay it on the years you attend a course.

PM me if you have any questions or are interested.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Yep, they gave away so many Diamond memberships that people are now giving them away. Since they now charge the $100 transfer fee.

It is well worth it if you have the time to go, going down even just once is worth a lot more than the $100 transfer fee.

This is a good offer by Moostickles.8)

If I didn't already have a membership I would take you up on the offer.


----------



## brisket (Mar 3, 2015)

bowgy said:


> It is well worth it if you have the time to go, going down even just once is worth a lot more than the $100 transfer fee.


+1. Front Sight is awesome.

I can't vouch for the other courses, but the 4-day defensive handgun class is a steal for $100.


----------



## brisket (Mar 3, 2015)

If you do sign up for Front Sight, my only advice is to give them a secondary or junk email account that you check occasionally. You will be bombarded with marketing emails otherwise.

Bottom line, Front Sight training has been some of the most valuable time I've spent. I learned a lot, and had a great experience, but the marketing sucks.


----------

